# roofrack thread.



## MSchultz (Oct 20, 2011)

colors, stickers, post your dub with a roofrack!


----------



## j-teeple (Jan 19, 2012)

My first VW and the first good picture of it. I can't wait to drive it when I get my new coilovers in a couple days.


----------



## MSchultz (Oct 20, 2011)

pictures?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## vdubtdi11 (Feb 2, 2012)

It must be said that THAT is a handsome golf.


----------



## vdubtdi11 (Feb 2, 2012)

how do the new R's sound??


----------



## vdubtdi11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also, if left on too long, will the roof racks leave any marks or scratches on the body of the car?


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## YooFatBoy (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## zipnbygti (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ncgr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

vdubtdi11 said:


> Also, if left on too long, will the roof racks leave any marks or scratches on the body of the car?


I think you can be sure it will. 

These are designed for temporary, short term use to transport things that don't fit inside, not a "style" statement, IMO.


----------



## zipnbygti (Mar 28, 2001)

ncgr12 said:


> I think you can be sure it will.
> 
> These are designed for temporary, short term use to transport things that don't fit inside, not a "style" statement, IMO.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine fits in the rain gutter it doesn't touch the paint at all. The fairing is even resting on the windshield perfectly... been on there for a couple of years!


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JettaTdiSport (Nov 17, 2010)

RG.Jeff said:


>




This is SICK! Very nice Jetta there. I love the whole setup. :thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

ncgr12 said:


> I think you can be sure it will.
> 
> These are designed for temporary, short term use to transport things that don't fit inside, not a "style" statement, IMO.



I agree on all points:thumbup:

My contribution:


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

vdubtdi11 said:


> Also, if left on too long, will the roof racks leave any marks or scratches on the body of the car?


If you get the thule ones they come with clear peices of plastic that stick to the car when the feet sit on it to protect the paint . You can even see them under the feet


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

JettaTdiSport said:


> This is SICK! Very nice Jetta there. I love the whole setup. :thumbup:


thanks man! heres some more content:beer:


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

She is very dirty in this pic


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

That coupe is nasty!


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Why thank you


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## MSchultz (Oct 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

Still waiting for my Thule fairing from the USA



















jamesy


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

J


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

car looks good but your are you sure the fairing is on properly? looks flat


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

Really lol Well it hasnt fallen off and it only goes on one way hehe



















:thumbup:


----------



## nbe autowerks (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

mine is the one on the right

it's been removed for the summer months.


----------



## jebltron (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6786757589/" title="Untitled by mrjustingti, on Flickr">









Too bad she's sold


----------



## MinnesotaTiguan (Apr 2, 2012)

*My first VW  - A little hlep!*


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## zipnbygti (Mar 28, 2001)

Nice to see some more pics where we are not afraid to put stickers all over those fairings.:thumbup:


----------



## EZwider (May 10, 2012)




----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

vweatsvtec said:


>


 Hey love the "vw" red sticker.  
I wantz.. Hook up a broda  

Content.. 
 

:beer:


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)

Mk3_Addicted said:


> Hey love the "vw" red sticker.
> I wantz.. Hook up a broda
> 
> Content..
> ...


 I'll se what I can do if your anywhere in the tri state I'll print you one out


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

Racks in use


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

79 westy with powder coated votex rack.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

VWaddict01 said:


> 79 westy with powder coated votex rack.


 :thumbup:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

s14_sr20_silvia said:


> :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't think it was practical to have a rack on the GTI that could safely and practically handle my 14'6" Hobie Mirage Oasis, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was wrong. Rather than rely on having the Explorer as the sole transporter, I bought the following rack system that fit the bill perfectly.

THULE 480 TRAVERSE with standard square cross bars and THULE HULLAVATOR lift system. It works like a charm and doesn't budge even at high speeds. Secure and solid. I love this system.


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

Hater GTI said:


>


 base bars are to wide imo but car is effing dope:beer:


65Strad said:


> I didn't think it was practical to have a rack on the GTI that could safely and practically handle my 14'6" Hobie Mirage Oasis, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was wrong. Rather than rely on having the Explorer as the sole transporter, I bought the following rack system that fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> THULE 480 TRAVERSE with standard square cross bars and THULE HULLAVATOR lift system. It works like a charm and doesn't budge even at high speeds. Secure and solid. I love this system.


very nifty


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

65Strad said:


> I didn't think it was practical to have a rack on the GTI that could safely and practically handle my 14'6" Hobie Mirage Oasis, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was wrong. Rather than rely on having the Explorer as the sole transporter, I bought the following rack system that fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> THULE 480 TRAVERSE with standard square cross bars and THULE HULLAVATOR lift system. It works like a charm and doesn't budge even at high speeds. Secure and solid. I love this system.


I might have to look into this..


----------

